# scouted today



## ronniegarrison (Feb 16, 2016)

met the farmer with land about a mile upstream from my land today and looked around.  Just a few yards from his house a hardwood hillside had leaves all scuffed up - not sure it was hogs but  it was a lot of area. 

then walked a fence line. The land on one side was pretty open of underbrush from his cows and donkeys.  A small field was about 200 yards up a sloping hill from the fence.  Down the hill from the fence a big creek bottom was thick with privet and dense underbrush, and muddy.

On the fence line I found a good bit of hair - most of it from his animals and on the top two or three strands of barbwire.  In one 20 foot section I found the hair in the pictures on the bottom strand of wire. Looks like hogs crossing under  it. the top picture shows some of the thick hair from one barb, the other was a wad of fine hair with some thick strands.  

there was no trail but up the hill from the fence were two rubbed trees.  One had red mud from about six inches high up to 36 inches high - seemed high for a hog.  the other one  was not rubbed as high.

along the edge of the field I found one spot of what looked like a small pig droppings.  Not much but there was a heavy rain last night. and I found a few of what looked like hog tracks mixed in with a lot of deer, cow and donkey tracks.  The grass field was not rooted up at all but the leaves under the hardwoods were scuffed up a lot, but no dirt rooted up . I forgot to ask when I got back if he had turkey out there, sure he does.

I will put a camera on the area of the fence where I found the hair to see what passes there. He seems open to putting out a trap on his place, too, since he is worried they are going to start messing up his field.

I put corn, water and strawberry soda in a tub and it is soaking. Should I pour it on the ground, bury it in a hole or  leave it in the 18 inch high tub sitting on the ground? will put it out on my property.

any comments or suggestions?

thanks


----------



## ronniegarrison (Feb 16, 2016)

forgot - the folks on the far side of the creek have seen a sow and some pigs recently, and two were run over on the road near where the creek crosses the road and the fence line ends


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 17, 2016)

They will do that scuffing when they are still scooping up acorns...no need to dig deep n the dirt if there's food just under the leaves.  I seen acres of that just a couple of weeks ago myself....


----------



## ronniegarrison (Feb 17, 2016)

nice bear!  I was not sure, afraid it might be turkey.  There is a LOT  of it - but I know hogs can cover a lot of ground fast.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 17, 2016)

Were just the leaves disturbed or was the ground also disturbed? Hogs will usually dig in the ground in zig zag lines as opposed to turkeys mainly scratching the leaves around.

The thick course hair certainly looks like hog hair.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 17, 2016)

Turkeys scratch in a circle mainly. Look for tracks. Armadillos can look like small pig rooting. Can you tell pig from deer tracks? Pig tracks are more straight across at the tip of the hoof and deer are pointed. These are pig tracks in the picture.


----------



## ronniegarrison (Feb 17, 2016)

no ground was dug up, just leaves - but there were other signs. Will put out a camera in a day or two and see what i see!


----------



## ronniegarrison (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes - there were lots of deer tracks but some hog, too.  there was a difference in them. I had looked at pictures of hog tracks, and I grew up on a farm with hogs, but that was a LONG time ago!  No deer around back then to compare


----------



## WildLines (Feb 21, 2016)

add a bunch of strawberry jello packets

we buried it, it takes longer for them to get it all IMO.

be prepared, it brings in hogs from a longs ways around you after a few weeks


----------



## ronniegarrison (Feb 22, 2016)

thanks - I may leave the first batch on top of ground to spread smell more then start burying it.  I have some corn buried now and they have not  come to it.


----------



## Slugg (Mar 7, 2016)

Are you seeing the pigs in griffin?


----------



## ronniegarrison (Mar 25, 2016)

out around the spalding lamar county line on the east side of the county - near the butts co line, too, where all three come together


----------

